# Apalachicola Florida March 2007



## JesseD (Sep 13, 2007)

This is I trip I took with some fellow herpers from Montreal and Sherbrooke this past March to Apalachicola Florida. This is in the north west of Florida. The first pics here of the big canebrake rattlesnake were taken in South Carolina. All photos after are in the Apalachicola National Forest.


----------



## JesseD (Sep 13, 2007)

We saw many wolf spiders on the trip. They seem to mostly be Hogna carolinensis. All the snakes in these photos are cottonmouths. Yes even the little colourful one that looks more like a copperhead.


----------



## JesseD (Sep 13, 2007)

Hmmm seems as though I cannot post many more photos. I'll be back with more soon. Enjoy!


----------



## arrowhd (Sep 13, 2007)

Great photos!  That place must be cottonmouth heaven.


----------



## beetleman (Sep 13, 2007)

:clap: awesome photos thanks for sharing,it's good to see wildlife still in the wild,being fla. in general is constantly building up like crazy.


----------



## tarcan (Sep 13, 2007)

Great pictures Jesse, I really enjoyed the presentation at the AHM a few months back.

Take care

Martin


----------



## syndicate (Sep 13, 2007)

great pictures!and very nice finds


----------



## Crotalus (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice finds and pictures!


----------



## M.F.Bagaturov (Sep 17, 2007)

Have You drooling, Lelle.. eh..? 

Not sure you'lll like em but I'll post some russian snakes soon 

Nice pics Jesse, thanks!


----------



## padkison (Sep 22, 2007)

Love the wolf spider.  Did you find those out during the day, or at night?


----------

